# ormai, già



## sifo

Ciao a tutti! 

Voglio sapere le diferenze di utilizzazione tra "ormai" e  "già". Potete dimostrarmi qualcuno esempi? 

Se l'ho scritto male fallo sapere!


----------



## infinite sadness

sifo said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> [Voglio] Vorrei sapere l*a* dif*f*erenz*a* di utilizzazione tra "ormai" e  "già". Potete [di]mostrarmi qualc*he* esempi*o*?
> 
> Se l'ho scritto male fa*temelo* sapere!



Penso che ormai sia di più limitata utilizzazione rispetto a già, ma il significato è pressoché identico.


----------



## Cnaeius

Personalmente li trovo molto simili di significato, ma nient'affatto uguali:

"E' già ora di andare"

Intendo che il tempo mi pare sia passato veloce rispetto alle mie aspettative 

"E' ormai ora di andare"

Intendo dire semplicemente, senza particolari sfumature, che è arrivato il momento di andare.

In sostanza, parlando ovviamente per me, "già" mi sembra un "ormai" con quella sfumatura in più


----------



## sabrinita85

sifo said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Voglio sapere le diferenze di utilizzazione tra "ormai" e  "già". Potete dimostrarmi qualcuno esempi?
> 
> Se l'ho scritto male fallo sapere!


*Ormai sei grande* -- Ahora ya eres mayor
*Già sei arrivato?* -- ¿Ya has llegado?

Y habría un montón más.


----------



## Dembow

Ho notato che si usa di piu
*Ya llegaste* que *Ya has llegado.
*Non so perche ma usano piu il passato remoto del presente perfetto/imperfetto


----------



## sabrinita85

Questo forse in America, ma la grammatica spagnola dice che con 
*Ya / **Nunca / Alguna vez / Todavía / Últimamente*
si usa il perfecto.


----------



## Dembow

Allora mi confondo con lo spagnolo caraibico


----------



## femmejolie

Cnaeius said:


> Personalmente li trovo molto simili di significato, ma nient'affatto uguali:
> 
> "E' già ora di andare" = è arrivata l'ora di andare.
> 
> Intendo che il tempo mi pare *sia passato* veloce rispetto alle mie aspettative
> 
> "E' ormai ora di andare" fin d'ora/ d'ora in avanti/d'ora in poi dobbiamo andare
> 
> Intendo dire semplicemente, senza particolari sfumature, che *è arrivato il momento di andare*.
> 
> In sostanza, parlando ovviamente per me, "già" mi sembra un "ormai" con quella sfumatura in più


 
*ORMAI--> ahora, a partir de ahora (mirando al futuro)*
*(compuesto de OR (=ora) + MAI)*
*GIÀ -> ya (pasado)*

*GIÀ* se coloca entre el auxiliar y el P.P. :
Hai *GIÀ *finito di fare le pulizie? / E' *GIÀ* arrivata Claudia?

*ORMAI* vuol dire :ahora/a estas alturas/ llegados a este punto:
*NON *mangio *PIÙ* carne = *YA* no como carne
*ORMAI* non penso che arrivi= *YA* (a estas alturas) no pienso que llegue.
*ORMAI* non arriva *PIÙ*= *YA* no va a llegar.



*ORMAI* non c'è niente da fare  (<> ahora, a estas alturas)
Non c'è ¿¿GIÀ?? niente da fare 
Apparve quando *ORMAI *era finita la festa. 
Apparve quando ¿¿GIÀ?? era finita la festa. 

A volte, sono intercambiabili:
ORMAI sono arrivata alla conclusione...
Sono GIÀ arrivata alla conclusione.... (lieve sfumatura di senso)


----------



## sifo

Allora, penso che ormai l'ho capito!

Grazie a tutti!! 

Sono (une/delle/qualcune) persone meravillose!!! Non so quale è la scelta corretta.


----------



## Dembow

> Sono (une/delle/qualcune) persone meravillose!!! Non so quale è la scelta corretta.



Sono uno delle tante persone meravigliose


----------



## sifo

No, ma io vorrei dire che voi siete delle persone meravillose! Per aiutarmi a capire queste dilema!!


----------



## Dembow

Ah..

*Siete delle persone meravigliose*


----------



## femmejolie

sifo said:


> Allora, penso che *ormai*   l'ho capito!
> 
> Grazie a tutti!!
> 
> Siete (*une*  (Non esiste (spagnolismo) )*/delle*/ *qualcune* (pronome.Sarebbe in ogni caso "qualche") persone meravigliose!!! Non so qual_è la scelta corretta.


----------



## PuntaGallinas

Dembow said:


> Allora mi confondo con lo spagnolo caraibico


 In tutta america latina si usa di piu il remoto!
Ma in espan~a si usa l'altro.

Ma YA es come......hai fatto il cibo? has hecho la comida/hiciste la comida?
*Si, ya la hice.* 

Quando vai a fare la spesa? Cuando vas a hacer el mercado? *Voy ya.* 

En inglese..si lo sai...YA e come *ALREADY* e *NOW*. 

I* have already gone. Ya he ido. Ya fui.*
*When are you going? Voy ya mismo. Ya voy.*


----------



## Dembow

> In tutta america latina si usa di piu il remoto!
> Ma in espan~a si usa l'altro.



Mi piacerebbe capirne il perchè.


----------



## PuntaGallinas

Non lo so..ma mi piace di piu come suona il remoto...
cuando parlo italiano non usare il remoto..non lo ho imparato mai.. jaja

Quando la gente in espana parla non mi piace tanto..ma e solo la mia opinione. ci sono tante volte che il remoto e meglio.


----------



## PuntaGallinas

ah ma una ragione puo essere che noi parliamo come parla la gente del sur..come sevilla..per che sono loro chi sono venuti a america latina a colonizzare..(non so si questa e una parola vera)...non so si li parlano piu con il remoto come noi..


----------



## sabrinita85

PuntaGallinas said:


> Quando la gente in espana parla non mi piace tanto..ma e solo la mia opinione. ci sono tante volte che il remoto e meglio.


Interessante... pensa che a me piace molto di più lo spagnolo della Castilla 
E nelle Università con la dicitura "Lingua e traduzione spagnola" si insegna la norma castigliana. 
E con *Ya / **Nunca / Alguna vez / Todavía / Últimamente *la norma dice che segue il passato prossimo.

In America si dice anche: *el año pasado he ido a la playa.
Ma i miei professori di spagnolo mi boccerebbero se facessi un errore del genere.


----------



## Dembow

> Ma i miei professori di spagnolo mi boccerebbero se facessi un errore del genere.



Non capiscono niente


----------



## kurumin

sabrinita85 said:


> Questo forse in America, ma la grammatica spagnola dice che con
> *Ya / **Nunca / Alguna vez / Todavía / Últimamente*
> si usa il perfecto.


In Argentina, non existe il passato prosimo.
Si usa solo il passato remoto (come al Sud d'Italia) 

''Vos entendiste'' = ''(Tu) capisti?


----------



## kurumin

sabrinita85 said:


> Interessante... pensa che a me piace molto di più lo spagnolo della Castilla
> E nelle Università con la dicitura "Lingua e traduzione spagnola" si insegna .


Preferisco lo spagnolo di Argentina.
È parlato con una cadenza italiana. 
Ma, _de gustibus_...



sabrinita85 said:


> *Ormai sei grande* -- Ahora ya eres mayor
> *Già sei arrivato?* -- ¿Ya has llegado?
> 
> Y habría un montón más.


 
Posso dire GIÀ SEI ARRIVATO?
o solo SEI GIÀ ARRIVATO?
Aiutami, per piacere.
bacio 



PuntaGallinas said:


> Non lo so..ma mi piace di piu come suona il remoto...
> cuando parlo italiano non usare il remoto..non lo ho imparato mai.. jaja
> 
> Quando la gente in espana parla non mi piace tanto..ma e solo la mia opinione. ci sono tante volte che il remoto e meglio.


 
passato prossimo (PP) o passato remoto (PR)?

italiano *PP* (PP+PR solo in Toscana; PR solo al Sud)
tedesco *PP* (PR solo usato con verbi sein-essere e haben-avere)
inglese *PP + PR*  (PR più usato negli Stati Uniti)
spagnolo [_castellano_] *PP > PR*
spagnolo [messicano] *PP + PR*
spagnolo [argentino]  *PR*
portoghese [lusitano] *PR>>PP*
portoghese [brasiliano] *PR* (PP solo con _ultimamente_ e nesses _ültimos 2/3/4 dias_...)


----------



## claudine2006

kurumin said:


> Posso dire GIÀ SEI ARRIVATO?
> o solo SEI GIÀ ARRIVATO?
> Aiutami, per piacere.
> bacio


"Sei già arrivato?".


----------



## sabrinita85

kurumin said:


> Posso dire GIÀ SEI ARRIVATO?
> o solo SEI GIÀ ARRIVATO?
> Aiutami, per piacere.
> bacio


Puoi dire entrambe, dipende su cosa vuoi focalizzarti.




kurumin said:


> passato prossimo (PP) o passato remoto (PR)?
> 
> italiano *PP* (PP+PR solo in Toscana; PR solo al Sud)
> tedesco *PP* (PR solo usato con verbi sein-essere e haben-avere)
> inglese *PP + PR*  (PR più usato negli Stati Uniti)
> spagnolo [_castellano_] *PP > PR*
> spagnolo [messicano] *PP + PR*
> spagnolo [argentino]  *PR*
> portoghese [lusitano] *PR>>PP*
> portoghese [brasiliano] *PR* (PP solo con _ultimamente_ e nesses _ültimos 2/3/4 dias_...)


È davvero interessante questo tuo schema, solo che non ho capito cosa vogliono dire ">" e ">>". Me lo puoi spiegare per favore? 
Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

> = di più
>> = molto di più


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah ok, grazie I.S.

Allora, io direi che

spagnolo [_castellano_] *PP / PR
*(sono entrambi usati)


----------



## rudmi

kurumin said:


> In Argentina, non existe il passato prosimo.
> Si usa solo il passato remoto (come al Sud d'Italia)
> 
> ''Vos entendiste'' = ''(Tu) capisti?


Tu *capisti *non è *italiano*, bensì una forma dialettale *sicicliana.*


----------



## sabrinita85

rudmi said:


> Tu *capisti *non è *italiano*, bensì una forma dialettale *siciliana.*


Ah noooo?
E quindi quale sarebbe il passato remoto di capire?


----------



## infinite sadness

La forma verbale "capisti" è giusta, però è anche vero che usarla in quel contesto ("capisti?") è sbagliato perchè in italiano si dice "hai capito?". Uno che dice "capisti?" sta chiaramente parlando in dialetto siciliano e non in italiano.


----------



## toscano44

Cercavo il termine español per "ormai" e non ho ancora capito bene se la piccola differenza que sento nell'italiano esiste anche en español.

Penso che questi due esempli dimostrino bene la differenza tra *già* e *ormai *che secondo me è una sfumatura significante. 

Andiamo a mangiare fuori? --- No, *ormai* ho preparato il pranzo (userei "*a esta altura*")
Hai fame? No, ho *già* mangiato. (in questo caso secondo me non si direbbe "ormai") (userei "*ya*")

Corretto?



kurumin said:


> italiano *PP* (PP+PR solo in Toscana; PR solo al Sud)
> tedesco *PP* (PR solo usato con verbi sein-essere e haben-avere)
> inglese *PP + PR* (PR più usato negli Stati Uniti)


 
Permettimi di correggerti.
Non conosco nessuna forma simile al PR italiano o spagnolo in inglese o tedesco.
Il concetto del PR non esiste separatamente dall'imperfetto in tedesco.
Infatti i tedeschi hanno spesso difficoltà nella distinzione tra PR e imperfetto quando studiano le lingue di desinenza latina. In tedesco "fu" e "era" è sempre "war" ("was" in inglese), "avevo" e "ebbi" è sempre "hatte" (had), "andai" e "andavo" è sempre "ging" (went).
Pertanto non è corretto dire che il PR è usato solo con "essere" e "avere".

E' invece il *PP* che viene formato (come in italiano) con entrambi questi verbi *ausiliari*. 
I *verbi* (non ausiliari) _haben_ e _sein_ invece si usano nell'imperfetto come tutti gli altri verbi.

L'imperfetto (che include il PR) descrive in genere un'azione del passato più o meno remota mentre il PP descrive in genere azioni appena terminate. 
Questo non è il forum adatto per approfondire le particolarità della lingua tedesca, perciò mi limito a questa distinzione.


----------

